# kohler wellworth toilets



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

I did three baths in a house recently and had my plumber install one cimmeron, and two wellworths. The two wellworths are constantly getting clogged up. Whats the deal? He said that the all three toilets have the class five flush and he hasent had this complaint before with these toilets (which I did supply). Any info is appriciated.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

charlesmd said:


> I did three baths in a house recently and had my plumber install one cimmeron, and two wellworths. The two wellworths are constantly getting clogged up. Whats the deal? He said that the all three toilets have the class five flush and he hasent had this complaint before with these toilets (which I did supply). Any info is appriciated.


You want the Cimmeron class-6

The wellworths do not stack up like the others. It was once a great toilet but not so much any more.

Stack up, that's funny cause actually you will get a stack up with the wellworth.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

I install Kohler Wellworths all the time, and dont think I have ever gotten a callback..


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

EMINNYS said:


> I install Kohler Wellworths all the time, and dont think I have ever gotten a callback..


Me too.

Are they on lower floors?
Septic pumped?
Do kids use the 2 wellworths?

Could of gotten clogged by excessive wax or something. 
Might just be big crap or excessive toilet paper. Have 2 devonshires in my house and only the kid's gets clogged on occasion.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

One is on the 2nd floor, one on the first. They have one small boy but ive been told its happened to the adults as well. I did a little research and found that the lower trap design allows stuff to get stuck(at least thats what Ive read). It looks like there is a knuckle joint towards the bottom of the toilet and that is where the problem has been with other wellworths. I will find out tomorrow(I will be meeting the plumber to swap out the toilets with cimmerons). Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

EMINNYS said:


> I install Kohler Wellworths all the time, and dont think I have ever gotten a callback..


It's not a bad toilet, it's just that many others are much better...take your pick.

A remodeler doesn't get a service call at 11:00 at night to unclog a toilet. A plugged toilet is not a callback, callbacks are not the problem..........

Mike


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> A remodeler doesn't get a service call at 11:00 at night to unclog a toilet.


No, when we get an 11PM call, it's generally something much worse. :shutup:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have many of them out there and haven't had problems. My daughter can plug one up quite easily. Me to wife: wasn't that a full roll of toilet paper this morning?

I would put the blame on the people. Do they look like they might produce like dinosaurs? And even if no, a half roll of toilet paper will surely plug it.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 26, 2010)

i installed four in my house when built 13 yrs ago. had to work on 3 fairly regular. the flaps never seem to seal. flush valves replaced. one tank leaks down now, i haven't had a chance to work on. wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's just not considered a great toilet anymore. I keep pretty good records of who calls me for service calls and why they call me. As far as toilets I get a fair number of calls from people who are sick of clogged toilets and want a new one.

Over the years companies like Kohler and Toto have spend a lot of money re-tooling and redesigning toilets to flush better. The trap-ways are larger and glazed and the flush valves have also been improved. For the money the new generation of toilets are just a lot better.

If you think about it the only job a toilet has is to flush, clogging shouldn't happen no matter what the person eats or the amount of toilet paper they use (within reason of course). The new breed of toilets simply don't get plugged unless they are really abused.

From a plumbers perspective we have to recommend a toilet that doesn't plug....ever. I never recommend the Kohler Wellworth because it does have problems and most plumbers are well aware of this. And it's this reason we always recommend the Toto or the new generation of Kohler.

The worst phone call I can get is "Hey Mike my wife and I are a little upset because of the toilet you recommended, it doesn't flush well and seems to plug a lot". 

I can't tell the customer "You need to eat better and much less because it's your fault your plugging it all the time".

Instead i'll just sell a better toilet and keep them happy.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------

